# Feather Blanks



## Tomspens (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone used feather pen blanks before and does anyone know of a good place to get them?
Thanks


----------



## Harley2001 (Feb 13, 2011)

Check with JohnU he has the best one out there.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 13, 2011)

Tom,

There is a couple people here that make them.  JohnU makes excellent feather blanks.  He sells them through exoticblanks.com, but they sell out pretty quick!   They never seem to last more than a couple of days when they are posted.


----------

